# NIGHT DIVE WEDNESDAY!



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>Sorry for last minute, BUT, I am setting up a night dive for Navarre Pier tomorrow night, Wednesday, (06/04/2008). Meet at the MBT dive shop at 5pm, gear up, brief and head out. Michael Day and I are trying to get out and take some Missouri divers on a night dive. The more the better! Of course, weather permitting we dive, if inclimate conditions, we eat and drink! We will try one twilight and one night dive, if you wanna show up and tag along, just head to the pier! Call me if you need details...(850) 686-1192 Jerry West<SPAN class=gensmall>


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. How many are set to go?


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

What time will ya'll be at the pier. I live about 10 minutes away and would love to do another night dive at the pier.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You better wear a full wetsuit and take a gallon of vinigar with you. The Jellyfish are thick!!! :banghead


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave, I think we already had six confirmed as ofyesterday afternoon...Matt, shooting for around 7pm, call me on my cell around 6pm and I'll give you a better idea. Oh, and if Rich goes I'm sure he will obligingly pee on anyone coming in contact w/ the jellies!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have heard of people using petroleum jelly on thier face to keep the jellies from stinging exposed skin. And yea, bring vinegar, and meat tenderizer cause someone IS going to get hit. :usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Have fun Jerry! Got your text message, but wont be able to make it.

Drink one for me!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

See you there... I have the vinager/pee bottle ready. Hopefully the jelly will be moved out a little. Last night they were pretty rough in the bay.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dive cancelled due to conditions...


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Conditions???? Jellys canx'd the dive???? I was really looking forward to this:boo


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Conditions atwerezero vis, strong current, and jellies so thick you could walk out on them. The Wednesday evening dives will be a regular thing through the summer - conditions permitting :letsdrink


----------

